
World of Darkness – the inside story on the death of a game - Libertatea
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jun/05/world-of-darkness-the-inside-story-mmo-ccp-white-wolf
======
atrilumen
For the first time in ten years, I no longer covet a position at CCP. Thanks
for that.

------
omnibrain
I found this a great read that sadly confirms a lot of what many EVE players
always suspected.

